# Sako 85 finnlight



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Thinking about getting about getting a sako finnlight in 300 wsm. Are they worth the $1200?


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

I bought one brand new in the box in 7mm mag from mobile shooting center for $1349+tax, gander mountain has the at msrp which is $1699+tax
So i would say thats a pretty good deal! And they are worth every red cent!!!


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

I've got a Sako that I've had for several years - it's a FINE rifle (refined might be a better word). That's a great price!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a finlight in .308, and in 30.06. I also have the a7 techomante in 300wsm. I love the a7 but a 300wsm on that light of a gun is brutal, I would hate to shoot it in a finlight. If you like recoil then have at it. That being said if I shoot a deer it will be from my a7 300wsm... Sighting it in you will want a lead sled.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

On My 7mm mag the recoil is not bad at all! My a bolt 30-06 kicks harder!


----------

